# Aston Martin Tweets/Vifa XT19's?



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

Original Aston Martin car tweeters made by VIFA Denmark - eBay (item 150428348207 end time Apr-02-10 15:16:47 PDT)

:surprised: If they're the tweeters we all know and love, it's a pretty decent price. But of course, I could be way off.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

i sold a bnib pair way cheaper. never ran em, always wondered how good they were...


----------



## titansfan (Jan 27, 2009)

These seem to be the same tweeters I am running right now..Alpine SPX-177r components. If so, they are great little tweeters...very natural sounding and pleasant to the ears.


----------

